# 5 TO 7 MONTH OLD BOY NEEDS HOME PENNSBURG PA FREE



## wiccansdream (Jan 23, 2008)

WE ARE MOVING AND I CAN NOT TAKE ALL MY RATTIES SO ONE OF MY BOYS MUST GO. I CAN TAKE BOTH MY CAGES WITH BUT ONLY 2 RATTIES. I HAVE 4 RATTIES WELL MAKE THAT 3 BECAUSE WE FOUND MY LITTLE GIRL TO NIGHT DEAD SHE HAD A TUMOR AND WE HAD PLANNED TO HAVE HER PUT DOWN AT THE END OF THIS WEEK. SO I AM ALOUD TO KEEP 1 MALE AND 1 FEMALE SO MY JAGER BABY HAS TO GO. I WOULD RATHER FIND HIM A HOME HERE INSTEAD OF TAKING HIM TO A SHELTER IN MY AREA BUT IF HE DOESNT GO BY THIS WEEKEND I HAVE NO CHOICE BUT TO TAKE HIM TO A SHELTER. HE IS WHITE BODY AND BLACKISH BROWNISH HOOD WITH AN HOUR GLASS SHAPE IN THE CENTER OF HIS HEAD. I HAD TO CHOOSE TO LET HIM GO BECAUSE HE ALSO HAD BEEN BEATING UP ON MY OTHER BABY WILLOW. MAYBE HE JUST NEEDS SOME TLC HE IS A RULER IN THE CAGE AND WILLOW IS NOT WILL IS TIMMID AND SHY THEY JUST DONE MIX. THEY ARE NOT 2 PEAS INA POD LOL. MAYBE MY BOYS JUST DONT GET ALONG I DONT KNOW. 

AS STATED BEFORE I LIVE IN PENNSBURG PA AND MY EMAIL IS 
[email protected]

PLEASE DONT MAKE ME PUT HIM IN A SHELTER THIS FRIDAY CAUSE THAT IS OUR MOVE DATE.

THANKS,
WICCANSDREAM
AKA
CRYSTAL

EMAIL ME FOR PICS


----------

